# Jak to s tebou vypadá?



## Pipo de Sant Pau

Ahoj, 

1) chtěl bych se Vas zeptat, jak bych řekl "Jak to s tebou vypadá?" (ve smyslu napr. vyjde ti o vikendu ten vylet, ktery jsme planovali?)  ....muzu pouzit? : What does it look like with you?

2) kdyz What does he/she/it look like = jak vypada (appearance) - muzu pouzit i na otazku v jakem to je stavu? (nebo What is it like ci What does it like?) -popr jak se tyto otazky pouzivaji s "IT" (s He/She mi to dava vetsi smysl)

predem diky moc!

zdravi
F


----------



## Enquiring Mind

Dobrý den PSP, a vítejte ve fóru!   "What does it look like *with* you" nejde. V daném kontextu bych použil některý z následujících :

"How's this weekend('s trip) looking for you?"  How's it looking for you?
"How's this weekend('s plan) shaping up for you?" How's it shaping up for you?  (... jak se rýsuje ...) 
"Is this weekend('s trip) still okay for you?"  Is it still okay for you?
"Are you still okay for this weekend('s trip)?" 
"Are you still up for this weekend('s trip)?"
"How are things looking for this weekend?"
"Do you think you can (still) make this weekend('s trip)?"  (Vyjde ti to?)
"Do you think you can still make (it) this weekend?"
atd.
[Na druhý dotaz nemá smysl odpovídat, bude to asi smazáno (mrkněte se na pravidlo 2). Raději otevřete nové vlákno. (Sorry, ale tak tomu je .)]


----------



## kodlo

Ahoj!

Navážu na dotaz…

Budu chtít říct: *"Jak to vypadá s těmi fotkami, co jsi mi slíbil?"…
*Napadá mě věta:* "How does it look with the photos (that) you promised me?"
*
Je to blbost a použilo by se něco uplně jinýho (i mně to zní zvláštně a neohrabaně, ale nic jinýho mě nenapadá), nebo to použít lze?

Díky moc za odpovědi…
Tomáš


----------



## bibax

Z toho, co nabídl EM bych použil "How are things looking for the photos that ...". Ale nejsem si vůbec jistý.

Zjistil jsem, že se ta fráze používá zejména pro subjekty schopné jednání, mající vůli, např.

"How are things looking for ...
... the Congress,
... the majority of job seekers,
... the Bears,
... the UK scene,
... the average family,
etc.

anebo pro časová období:

"How are things looking for ...
... the team's upcoming spring season,
... the future,
... the fall (je-li to podzim?),
... the year ahead,
... the 2013 harvest,
... the rest of the year,
... the week of June 26 – July 3,
etc.

Netuším, zda ji lze použít i pro objekty jako jsou fotografie apod.


----------



## Enquiring Mind

Dobrý den Tomáši, v daném kontextu bych neřekl „how does it look with  .... Zdá se mi, že tento výraz je opravdu kalk z češtiny. Tím ale nechci  říct, že se tato kombinace slov v angličtině nikdy nenajde. Naopak, jak  to prozkoumal bibax, "how does it look with” je možné ve smyslu jaká je  perspektiva, jaké jsou vyhlídky/předpoklady, že se něco splní, odolá  nějakému riziku, přežije těžké období, že se nějaká situace zlepší, atd.  

Háček je částečně v tom, že _with_ je významově nepřesné - _spolu s, s použitím, ve srovnání, při_,_ co do_ atd.

"Jak to vypadá s těmi fotkami, co jsi mi slíbil?"
(Is there) any chance/prospect of (you sending me) the photos you promised?
Do you think you’ll be able to send (me) the photos you promised?
(Do you) remember those photos you promised - any chance of you sending them?
You know those photos you promised - are you going to send them?


----------



## kodlo

Oběma moc děkuju! Jak jsem sám psal…znělo mi to, co jsem psal, odporně "Czenglish". Jen jsem si chtěl ověřit, zda na to máte stejnej názor.


----------



## risa2000

Spojení *jak to vypadá s něčím (někým)?* rozumím jako *jaký je stav něčeho (někoho)?* Z tohoto důvodu otázka, *jak to vypadá s těmi fotkami, co jsi mi slíbil?* neimplikuje nutně, že chci, aby mi je dotyčný poslal, nebo že na ně už netrpělivě čekám. Prostě chci vědět *kde je v práci na nich* - čímž si dovoluji lehce polemizovat s překlady, kterém nabídl EM výše, které kladou důraz právě spíše na tuhle část (naopak souhlasím s překlady pro původní dotaz).

V našem korporátním žargonu se ustálila spojení *what is the status of something?* případně, více osobní *have you progressed with something?* Jen si nejsem jist, jestli jsou anglicky správně .


----------



## MikeLynn

Ohledně dotazu na ony fotografie mě ještě napadla alternativa:
*How's it going with the pictures you promised?*
ale nejsem si jist do jaké míry je to idiomatické a bez problému stravitelné pro rodilého mluvčího.


----------

